# IBS link to yeast infection



## greengirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is any sort of link between IBS and increased yeast infections? Does anyone know if there is increased yeast infections with medicines like Zelnorm or Protonix?Thanks!


----------



## dreamydaniel (Mar 12, 2004)

I believe that your gut can get over-colonised by candida albicans (i.e. thrush / yeast infection), and that when this happens, your symptoms are comparable to those of IBS. You need to follow a yeast-free diet to get the candida albicans under control (it is normal for it to be present in your gut, but only becomes a problem when the balance tips too far the way of the candida albicans). Yeast-free is a pain as yeast crops up in the most unexpected places...e.g. dried fruit, fruit skins, thrives inside foil-lined fruit juice cartons, etc. etc.Maybe you know all this already...sorry, if so!I don't suffer from an overgrowth of candida albicans myself, but have read about it in books I've used to combat my own IBS (I get C and bloating / gas / pain). If you'd like some references, I could give you more info...although the books are UK publications...I'm a Brit.Hope the above is useful. Best wishes!


----------

